# Best Headers for your Buck!?



## Jrv20308 (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a 2006 with a Procharger, Cam, Cat-back exhaust. My performance shop says getting American Racing long tube headers or the Kooks is going to be the best for the car. I believe that however the headers are $1200, install, and new dyno tune I'm going to be at $2000 before its all over. I am wondering if someone has used a different type of header that is a little more affordable and also good performing?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

With a Procharger headers aren't going to have that great of a impact. They give the best bank for the buck when you're NA.


----------



## Braz (Jul 19, 2011)

I disagree, although i havent had much experience with superchargers i have dealt with and owned turbo cars and its the same basic concept, forcing air in to increase horsepower. Therefore if the air had more room to get out the cycle can be completed more efficiently increasing horsepower even more, which in theory would have more impact on a forced induction setup than on a n/a.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

The consensus is that the power differences between the different headers isn't all that much. The differences lie in the quality of materials, manufacture and fit.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

BWinc said:


> The consensus is that the power differences between the different headers isn't all that much. The differences lie in the quality of materials, manufacture and fit.


Maryland Speed showed dyno charts of their different brands on the same car. There were differences. Big one from Kooks SS to Pacesetter. All brands did have gains and are worth it... just matter how much $ per HP your willing to pay.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

:agree I would say the amount of HP you would be running you would not be able to tell the difference in HP gains between the different brands of headers. Stainless looks good, but I have Pacesetters that I hightemp painted silveer and they look good nothing special. The Pacesetters were alot cheaper which was the route I was going, but its all how much you want to spend in the end.


----------



## markdavid (Nov 29, 2009)

Need to remember to get a Quality header ,as well as one that performs . Hooker headers are still around , and of any or all that i have used , they have always did what i had wanted , but most importantly lasted longer than i had expected , plus never had any annoying exhaust leaks . Just purchased some for my angle plug sbc in my pick-up with the coating on them and they are far more than i had expected .


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Hookers are still around but I've never seen anything from them for the '04-'06 GTOs.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

BWinc said:


> Hookers are still around but I've never seen anything from them for the '04-'06 GTOs.


Hookers, maybe 20 years ago, Made in Mexy-co, American Racing best bet, for quality


----------

